

Refreshing Firefox search bar - krishna2
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/10/06/refreshing-the-firefox-search-bar/

======
krishna2
So bing gets twice the publicity as others now (since it also serves up
results for yahoo!). I say unfair!!! :)

